# Vent!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just had a conversation with a clueless lady... she intentionally bred a litter of Chihuahuas. She claims that the dad is a "Teacup" Chihuahua and the mom is a Mexican Chihuahua. She said that dad was 10 lbs and was a REGISTERED TEA CUP and that there is a version Mexican Version of the breed? The mom looked more like a Dachshund than a Chihuahua. I am just at a loss for words. She would not listen to me at all. What registry actually has the term Teacup on their papers? I didnt realize any would allow this?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The woman must be lying,probably a selling point do you think? For people who have no idea about chi's to make it sound good.
I need to vent as well,I'm on a rescue site,this woman rescued a chi months ago and now it's having puppies.I will never understand people


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol wtheck...maybe she ment Mexican dog? Xoloitzcuintli


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I always say people can't surprise me anymore but thwey always find a way to do so WOW


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe she calls it Tea Cup and it is a registered Chihuahua, the AKC wouldn't register a dog as tea cup. Although if it is 10lbs it is hardly what most people would call a tea cup size lol!
I think 'Mexican' Chihuahua generally refers to the larger, deer head types, as they are more like the original Chihuahuas found in Mexico, before selective breeding.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol wtheck...maybe she ment Mexican dog? Xoloitzcuintli


I wish that is what she meant but she was dead set that there was a Mexican version of the Chihuahua. LOL!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Maybe she calls it Tea Cup and it is a registered Chihuahua, the AKC wouldn't register a dog as tea cup. Although if it is 10lbs it is hardly what most people would call a tea cup size lol!
> I think 'Mexican' Chihuahua generally refers to the larger, deer head types, as they are more like the original Chihuahuas found in Mexico, before selective breeding.


She told me it said "Teacup" on the papers? I wondered if some of those like aca or other generic registrations allowed that or if CKC is now allowing that term? 

I do not know if that was what she was referring to as a Mexican Chihuahua or not but the female looked more like a Dachshund, she was longer in body, very short in leg and had a very long muzzle.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

michele said:


> The woman must be lying,probably a selling point do you think? For people who have no idea about chi's to make it sound good.
> I need to vent as well,I'm on a rescue site,this woman rescued a chi months ago and now it's having puppies.I will never understand people


I agree, shes either lying or clueless or thinks you are ignorant to the fact that there are no tea cups in this world, only the ones you find in your cupboard.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She was either lying to make her mutts sound more special, or had been lied to when she bought them IMO.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps a drawing of a teacup next to the name! Sounds more reasonable :lol:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She is definitely clueless and that scares me when they really believe stupid rumors. My mom calls chis Mexican chis. I know they originated there, but it just sounds so funny to me. Some people are so dense that nothing gets through to them. Lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a philosophy for people like this...do they really believe the words that are coming out of their mouth, or are they just hoping they can say them convincingly enough that you do. The more I am around these people, I'm afraid I'm beginning to think they know FULL WELL they are giving incorrect (my nice way of putting it )info they just hope you don't know it. What is so very sad is that you know what she is saying is just not true, but the many people don't. They sadly believe the "teacup" myth, and it's a HUGE sells gimmick on the internet for chis. I haven't seen the Mexican chi thing--that may be something new--IDK. It's just a sad fact that animals are a means to make $$ and nothing more to some breeders, and a whim purchase that is easily discarded by some buyers.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Backyard breeders... :banghead:

I wonder how much she's going to try and charge for those mutts? :?


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Whhhaaatttt? I'm with Huly, people never cease to surprise me. 
A "Mexican Version" of chihuahua's.......it's not a food dish or a song!!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We know a man that always asks us if the girls are " Mexican " or " American " chihuahuas..Huh? I always answer. " no, their Canadian chihuahuas " Sounds like a scary scenario for that poor pregnant chi to be in!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Well there are actually different "lines" I guess, at least that's what Ponyo's breeder told me when I got her. 









----------Ponyo-------------Diva


The breeder told me that Ponyo's more "Italian" and "American" Chihuahua. And I think Diva is more "Mexican" Chihuahua. Maybe that's what she's referring to? Ponyo is 3.5 lbs at almost 2 years and Diva is almost 9 lbs at maturity. You can really see the contrast in this picture. Maybe "Mexican" is more "pet quality" as over 6 lbs is a disqualification in show?

Not saying that the breeder Yoshismom was talking about knows any more about it than we do, but I've heard other breeders say that.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

nabi said:


> We know a man that always asks us if the girls are " Mexican " or " American " chihuahuas..Huh? I always answer. " no, their Canadian chihuahuas " Sounds like a scary scenario for that poor pregnant chi to be in!


Well then.... I guess I must have a Mexican chi (Lupita was born in Mexico and smuggled into the US, more $'s here then they can get for them down there). And I have a American chi (DD was born right here in AZ). Soooo maybe I should run up to Canada and get one of those Canadian chi's Kathleen was talking about! :wave:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Grrrrr..... Sounds like somebody sold her a crock. Wonder what she paid for "fancy" Chihuahuas? There's probably no convincing her otherwise since she probably thinks she has something special, not the poorly bred pet quality dog she has. It seems like even a child would realize a 10 lb. dog isn't going to fit in a teacup. So sad she perpetuated the poor breeding. Did you ask her if she had homes for the pups? Wonder how much she's planning to sell her "special" dogs for? Ignorance perpetuates cruelty. Keep on trying, some people can be enlightened. I convinced one family to take advantage of the spay clinic. When they did they spayed several. That's a lot of future litters that won't add to the problem. Don't get discouraged.


----------

